# Health clearance provided – no action required



## Returning (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi there, After submitting partners health documentation the above response posted to the 'health assessment' tab of our immi account a few days later.
The following text is aslo present: "_All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised._ "
Does this mean they are happy with the medical report (ie all is ok/ no medical issues that would hold up application)?
Cheers


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

*Does this mean they are happy with the medical report *

*Yes*


----------



## Returning (Jul 27, 2016)

wrussell said:


> *Does this mean they are happy with the medical report *
> 
> *Yes*


Thank You


----------

